# For sale Australian shepard puppies



## cscott (Nov 20, 2013)

Full blooded aussie puppies. 4 males 1 female. UTD on shots and wormer. $100 ea sikeston mo
ATTACH]31644[/ATTACH]
View attachment 31645
View attachment 31646
View attachment 31647
View attachment 31648


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Please tell us something about them and their parents please


----------



## cscott (Nov 20, 2013)

They are 6 weeks old. Mother is the blue Merle, father is a black tri 768-1926ATTACH]31659[/ATTACH]
View attachment 31660


----------



## cscott (Nov 20, 2013)

Home raised. Mother is my house dog and father is a farm dog.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

first liter? Also what color is the female?


----------



## cscott (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes.
View attachment 31664

This is the female


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Do I see that their tails have been docked? My husband is going to Iowa for the week end and planning on leaving to return home Saturday afternoon. He is thinking We live in Kentucky


----------



## cscott (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes the tails are docked. Where do you live in Kentucky?


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Sent pm


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Still have the pups?


----------



## cscott (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes I do.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Sent a message. Thinking a tri color male. My husband is to leave Iowa around noon. Can you message me your phone number for directions please


----------



## cscott (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah I just read ur message this morning. We are gonna be gone till about midnight or so tonight.


----------



## cscott (Nov 20, 2013)

I sent u a pm, did u get it?


----------

